# Again, seeking those with different expeiences through the travils of life, coped with and overmame



## jerry old (Sep 12, 2019)

seeking smart one, others got smart by living, the not so smart that had hard times, but struggled on-where are the stories about the family of men?
I've not been able to mount a horse for thirty years, tears my inwards up, had to take to writing about cowboys, a poor substitute, then writing about ever topic
under the sun, grit lit, ugly with mixed in 'purty, but hidden from those without  a discerning eyes-cam you follow this rednecks thrust?


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 12, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> -cam you follow this rednecks thrust?



No.  Sorry.  Run it through Word, maybe?


----------



## jerry old (Sep 12, 2019)

Their are the 'wild people' spread though the nation, the improvised, desperately poor=awakens traits of violence, ugly and mean.  
Once mean, evil is one step away, I've know many; different worlds-hard to believe, 'Nah, there ain't people like that.'
Yea, there are, in pockets throughout this country.
You run across any?


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2019)

You can't really understand anyone until you understand their rhythm. You've got to get into their beat. Rhythm is everything.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 12, 2019)

Do you mean a bunch of petty, malicious, discordant nincompoops who think going to the next town is foreign travel? Yes, I know some.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 12, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> No.  Sorry.  Run it through Word, maybe?



On second thought, I go with AnnaA. You other two--sad. very sad.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 12, 2019)

ANNIE A
OLIVIA
no, there are those who do not know you, who have malice towards all,  filled with a need to revenge themselves towards all for hurts-undefined.
Their just plain evil.  Their incapable of planning, make poor crooks, thieves... Do not let them catch you walking down a dimly lit, deserted street.  They'll grab you before your aware.
These folk cannot survive in the country, the cloak of cities are mandatory
Their only a subgroup of the larger bad folk, usually arrested on their  first, second offense and put away for a time, but they'll be back.

My blood and guts stories would  clarify, but the stories are too long and this is not the place for gore.
 (The first Hammibal Lector movie explained it well  What happens when one mires himself in their world. )

 I've worked with them and against them, trying to  figure out motives, what kind of creature is this?
Still being around these folks, working with and against them leaves a contamination .
I spent 25 years working on their side of the street, I know them.  

Their are a lot of bad people, -the evil persons that measures you on contact are rare, very rare; there maybe 1% maybe 2%.
Thank goodness they work alone, they do  not plan, acting on  the spur of the moment, when opportunity presents itself.
Their not Masons or the man from Waco.  nor are they mass killers like the mass shooting.
Their singularity helps protect us, they cannot work with another of their kind.

Where is the state trooper, he's meet some of these folk.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 12, 2019)

You have to forgive pie-in-the-sky naiveté.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 12, 2019)

Judycat said:


> You have to forgive pie-in-the-sky naiveté.


I wish I had not had the jobs I had (I never considered them a career) my work made me less than I had been.  When I was around these folks
my mind crawled with curiosity; the how, why, always the unanswerable why?  I don't know; they couldn't tell me.
These things in my memory, who can I tell, who would understand  I've been absent from those I worked with for 16 years, they've moved on.
They lacked the burning curiosity, but they understood my words
No, give me a large helping of naïve every meal, it is a far better life.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2019)

Judycat said:


> You have to forgive pie-in-the-sky naiveté.


You have to understand it first


----------



## Judycat (Sep 13, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> I wish I had not had the jobs I had (I never considered them a career) my work made me less than I had been.  When I was around these folks
> my mind crawled with curiosity; the how, why, always the unanswerable why?  I don't know; they couldn't tell me.
> These things in my memory, who can I tell, who would understand  I've been absent from those I worked with for 16 years, they've moved on.
> They lacked the burning curiosity, but they understood my words
> No, give me a large helping of naïve every meal, it is a far better life.


They didn't care anymore. They've willfully gone beyond that. I'm sorry working with them affected you so much. Just accept they are there and move on. Dwelling on the nature of evil is self-defeating.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm having difficulty following you, Jerry.  Your posts in this thread seem to move from wistfulness about being unable to ride horses anymore so you apparently substituted writing about cowboys, then you head over to the desperation that poverty may foment in some, then to the violence and evil that criminals wreak on innocents, then to your professional connection with people whose evil actions you cannot understand despite your attempts to figure out their motives.  

Have I got this right?


----------



## gennie (Sep 13, 2019)

Colloquialism done well adds character and sense of time and place to a story.  Colloquialism done poorly or out of context is silly.  Using it to mock, ridicule or put down indigenous persons is unkind.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 13, 2019)

Starsong:
understand, it is poorly written.  It is difficult for me to see what I've written on the site, in the future I will type on Word and proof,
Were this submitted to English teacher it would merit big slashes of red.  I did that on two threads- embarrassing.
Maybe, I can blame old age...Nah I was just too lazy to sort things running through my mind.
If you confuse the reader, you have written gibberish
To other critics:  your justified. ( Gennie and others)

Now how do I return to original  post and correct it?  Also, part of it is missing.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 13, 2019)

Read it twice, can't believe I wrote than-damn


----------



## jerry old (Sep 13, 2019)

Read original post third time, I didn't write that, a crazy man wrote than. 
That's my stance, yea, it was a crazy man...


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2019)

jerry, I could be way off base but what I'm "hearing" is that you were physically hurt badly 30 years ago and perhaps (I'm guessing) were in a lot of pain requiring addictive type meds. You are recovering from that (again I'm guessing) and because of your experience and a good heart, you have reached out to others who are lost in addiction, in an effort to understand them and help them.

Sounds like you have spent much of your time, since your experience, trying to understand and help maybe homeless men on the streets or maybe in prisons or in a rehab facility who are dealing with mind altering drug addictions and the permanent affects that are an ongoing struggle for them to overcome. Often those men are unable to connect to their heart anymore. They are unable to care about their families or strangers. That's what these drugs do.

You are focusing on understanding these loners who may be sociopaths (a symptom sometimes  of bad drugs and abuse). And, as you say, they contaminate those around them. If you feel they have contaminated you as well then move on to another purpose in life. Sometimes we just can't save the world alone. Also, it's not helping you one bit to choose to watch movies like Hannibal Lector. You become what you fill your life with so make positive choices.

I admire your concern for the lost souls in prisons and homelessness. Correct me if I've misread your posts.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I'm having difficulty following you, Jerry.  Your posts in this thread seem to move from wistfulness about being unable to ride horses anymore so you apparently substituted writing about cowboys, then you head over to the desperation that poverty may foment in some, then to the violence and evil that criminals wreak on innocents, then to your professional connection with people whose evil actions you cannot understand despite your attempts to figure out their motives.
> 
> Have I got this right?


That’s pretty much my take also.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Sep 13, 2019)

Lost me in the first sentence.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s pretty much my take also.


It is a totally screwed up post, sorry


----------



## jerry old (Sep 13, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Lost me in the first sentence.


again, it is screwed up, I haave no idea what I was thinking, especially about the entry of a horse,  can I deny everything, weren't me...


----------



## Lara (Sep 14, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> again, it is screwed up, I haave no idea what I was thinking, especially about the entry of a horse,  can I deny everything, weren't me...


"Weren't me..." Then who exactly are you?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2019)

Lara said:


> "Weren't me..." Then who exactly are you?


And shouldn’t that be ‘wasn’t me?’


----------



## Trade (Sep 14, 2019)

’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
      Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
      And the mome raths outgrabe.

“Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
      The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
      The frumious Bandersnatch!”

He took his vorpal sword in hand;
      Long time the manxome foe he sought—
So rested he by the Tumtum tree
      And stood awhile in thought.

And, as in uffish thought he stood,
      The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
      And burbled as it came!

One, two! One, two! And through and through
      The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
      He went galumphing back.

“And hast thou slain the Jabberwock?
      Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!”
      He chortled in his joy.

’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
      Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
      And the mome raths outgrabe.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2019)

Trade said:


> ’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
> All mimsy were the borogoves,
> And the mome raths outgrabe.
> ...


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 14, 2019)

Interesting. This is the only poem I know (most of) by heart. Had to memorize it in grade school.


----------

